# The ultimate bowfishing boat?



## Deckedoutjonboats (Oct 4, 2019)

Is this the ultimate bowfishing boatfishing boat?

My buddy Micky was nice enough to show me around his 1768 tunnel hull bowfishing boat!

Is this the ultimate set up? Or is their anything else he should add? Is this the perfect size or should he go smaller or bigger?

He is also having trouble keeping his LED lights running.  He has to replace them about once a year due to some of them going out.  Is there a brand that will not have this problem? If so what brand have you had luck with?

Thanks for your time and as always
Tight lines
Decked Out Jon Boats

The ultimate bowfishing boat tour! - 1768 Tunnel hull "Under the deck"


----------



## Tom W. (Oct 10, 2019)

*I remember camping at Wingate's down at Lake Seminole around Easter weekend almost every year with a friend and at nights there were people all over the lake with very noisy boats that were specialized for bow fishing. Most of them seemed to be air boats, altho I can't confirm that, except for the noise and speed. Lots of lights and platforms, and I'd guess a trolling motor.*


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 10, 2019)

The "ultimate" bowfishing boat would be in the eye of the beholder right?  I have had great luck with SeeLight personally.


----------



## Deckedoutjonboats (Oct 13, 2019)

Metro Trout said:


> The "ultimate" bowfishing boat would be in the eye of the beholder right?  I have had great luck with SeeLight personally.


I’ll let him know to check them out!  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 14, 2019)

For you it is. The Untimate anything boat is one a good friend owns that takes you often enough. A lot cheaper for you to pick up the gas bill than pay for the boat.

BOAT....Bust Out Another Thousand.


----------



## Deckedoutjonboats (Oct 14, 2019)

Ihunt said:


> For you it is. The Untimate anything boat is one a good friend owns that takes you often enough. A lot cheaper for you to pick up the gas bill than pay for the boat.
> 
> BOAT....Bust Out Another Thousand.


Lol well your not joking.  But I went all electric and it saves a tun!


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 15, 2019)

Deckedoutjonboats said:


> Lol well your not joking.  But I went all electric and it saves a tun!



My setup is all electric too.  Love it.  I listen to music while I shoot.  Not a generator.


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Oct 24, 2019)

John's custom bowfishing boats .. Wisconsin he can build any kind of boat you want.but it's a haul........


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 24, 2020)

All electric is great but you will NEVER have the water penetrating power of the 4 - 400WATT HPS that is on my boat.

I dont mind the generator. I dont have to listen to my friends talk when I fish. lol


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 24, 2020)

mallardsx2 said:


> All electric is great but you will NEVER have the water penetrating power of the 4 - 400WATT HPS that is on my boat.
> 
> I dont mind the generator. I dont have to listen to my friends talk when I fish. lol



Debatable.  Seelite makes some nice LED's.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 24, 2020)

Not debatable. I have shot off both. Nothing compares. And I am not saying that because I own them. I am saying that because its fact.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 24, 2020)

And I am not debating that Seelites make some nice LED's. They in fact do and they have been tested on bowfishingcountry's website.


----------



## HuntFishLive (Feb 25, 2020)

The Ultimate Bowfishing boat is having all the different types from troller, kicker, fan, and a airboat. The airboat stands out in most situations but has its cons also.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 27, 2020)

mallardsx2 said:


> Not debatable. I have shot off both. Nothing compares. And I am not saying that because I own them. I am saying that because its fact.



Still a matter of opinion.  And therefore debatable.


----------

